# W~ Accordion loom



## Cookie61868

This is my new accordion loom hand made by Maggie at Windhaven Fiber and Tools. It’s beautiful, versatile, and comes apart to travel and sets back up in minutes. They really thought of everything with this loom. You can go from 6” to 12” wide projects. It does inkle, card, rigid heddle, tapestry, and bead weaving. Easy to set up and use. If you want more info visit their Etsy store @windhavenfibertools


----------



## shepherd

And it is pretty, too!


----------



## deenashoemaker

Wow, so nice. How wide can you weave on it?


----------



## Cookie61868

deenashoemaker said:


> Wow, so nice. How wide can you weave on it?


12 inches, it has two sets of dowels, 6 inch and 12 inch


----------



## deenashoemaker

Cookie61868 said:


> 12 inches, it has two sets of dowels, 6 inch and 12 inch


Thank you, I'll check etsy.


----------



## mama879

Wow that is very cool. I love the color to. Have fun with your new toy. Want to see some of your projects from this loom.


----------



## FiberQueen

That's really nice! Can't wait to see the projects!


----------



## spins2knit

I love mine! Have several inkle belts and am getting ready to warp for rigid heddle. I am using a Schacht 15 inch heddle to weave wider than the 10 inch heddle it comes with.


----------



## spinninggill

Interesting. Thanks for the link


----------



## Reba1

Uh oh - I will not be enabled, I will not be enable, I will not....

Cool looking little loom.


----------

